# Echo CS 60S chain saw



## phba (May 14, 2006)

Hello,
I try to repair my chain saw. I have a problem for the piston position : the arrow on the piston must point towards the carburator or towards the muffler ?
Many thanks.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The gap in the rings should be towards the carb in most cases.


----------

